
Crypto CTF - factoreal
https://cryp.toc.tf/
======
factoreal
ASIS is organizing an all-cryptography CTF. CryptoCTF is starting tomorrow,
August 10th, at 06:00 EDT. If you like Cryptography and Algorithms, we are
inviting you to join us!

The address of the live chat channel is freenode ##cryptoCTF

~~~
hollerith
What is a CTF?

~~~
scotteh
The CryptoCTF FAQ page has a link to this site[0], which helps explain what a
CTF is.

[0]: [https://ctftime.org/ctf-wtf/](https://ctftime.org/ctf-wtf/)

------
flixic
It would be good to at least once mention somewhere if it's cryptography or
cryptocurrencies. Even FAQ just calls it crypto all the time. (It's
cryptography)

~~~
Fnoord
It would be even better if cryptocurrency community didn't hijack the term
cryptography (which even overlaps theirs).

~~~
ghostpepper
You mean "hijack the term crypto" right? I think cryptography still means the
same thing in the cryptocurrency community.

~~~
Fnoord
Yes, merci, point taken.

